# Using a spoon instead of the lash curler



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 4, 2008)

I stumbled on QueenOfBlendingMUA's video called "Not Your Average Lash Curler...!" and what amazed me that she used a spoon to curl her lashes. It amazed me! Here's the video:

YouTube - Not Your Average Lash Curler...!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok...wow...Whatever works, but seems like the lash curler would be easier...Thats a big arse spoon...Her lashes are beautiful though!! 
I never curl my lashes so what would I know.


----------



## flymestza (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow!!!!  I have heard of this technique but have never actually tried it or even seen it done.  I think I may have to give it a go just to see how it compares to my eye lash curler.


----------



## simplykat (Dec 5, 2008)

haha, oh man, my roomate does this, and i thought it was the weirdest thing... because i had no idea why she carries a spoon in her make-up bag until i asked her. i tried doing it, but i couldn't, but after watching this movie, i'm going to try it again


----------



## alka1 (Dec 5, 2008)

I know several girls who refuse to use eyelash curlers. they always use spoons ..


----------



## 2nigurl (Dec 5, 2008)

its messy, i would rather use the eyelash curler...


----------



## kittykit (Dec 5, 2008)

I've never seen/heard of that before! I think I still prefer my eyelash curler. It takes only a few secs to curl mine.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Dec 5, 2008)

I like Lauren's vids so I went and tried it.  I used a small spoon like a teaspoon size or a little smaller.  For me, an eyelash curler would be easier and faster.  This left me with mascara on my thumb.  It's hard to get the opposite eye like the inner corners.  So I wouldn't use this way.  Especially since she said you can find a curler for like $3 at Rite Aid.  But I love that folks can find alternatives to the more common ways of doing things.


----------

